# Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?



## b-ball-93 (11 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

en Kumpel hat mir ein bisschen angst gemacht,er meinte dass jemand dran gekriegt worden wär weil er mit dem downloadhelper von firefox ein paar musikvideos ( official music video) des produzenten runtergeladen und in mp 3 umgewandelt hat. Stimmt das wirklich dass man dadurch urheberrechtlich belangt werden kann?

bitte um antworten, mfg


----------



## 19lukas93 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*

Das kann sein nur machen dass Weltweit Millionen von Menschen. Sie Laden Videos von Youtobe etc. herunter mir zb. dem DownloadHelper von Firefox, hin und wieder wird jemand verklagt meistens kommt aber nichts dabei raus


----------



## sascha (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*



b-ball-93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> en Kumpel hat mir ein bisschen angst gemacht,er meinte dass jemand dran gekriegt worden wär weil er mit dem downloadhelper von firefox ein paar musikvideos ( official music video) des produzenten runtergeladen und in mp 3 umgewandelt hat. Stimmt das wirklich dass man dadurch urheberrechtlich belangt werden kann?
> 
> bitte um antworten, mfg



Wie sollen die Rechteinhaber das herausfinden - über die IP?


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*

Hallo Sascha, ich glaube er meint den Downloadhelper der ein YT-File auf eine externe Website umleitet und diese Site Dir dann das MP3 zum Download zur Verfügung stellt. Seine Befürchtung dürfte sein daß hier einer in der Leitung sitzt und wie bei Tauschbörsen dann eine UE kommt wie bei den Regensburger Anwälten.
Wie gesagt, nur eine Vermutung


----------



## b-ball-93 (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha, ich glaube er meint den Downloadhelper der ein YT-File auf eine externe Website umleitet und diese Site Dir dann das MP3 zum Download zur Verfügung stellt. Seine Befürchtung dürfte sein daß hier einer in der Leitung sitzt und wie bei Tauschbörsen dann eine UE kommt wie bei den Regensburger Anwälten.
> Wie gesagt, nur eine Vermutung



https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3006/ diesen downloadhelper meine ich 

@ sascha

das ist ja meine frage ob das rauskommen kann?

und mal generell, wenn ich von youtube musik videos runterlade, soll ich dann das original video von der entsprechenden plattenfirma runterladen oder lyrics videos von usern die nicht das urheberrecht besitzen?

mfg und danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*

Das ganze ist eine Art Grauzone.

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Ein Download urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke ist nur dann eine Rechtsverletzung, wenn der Betreffende hätte erkennen oder zumindest vermuten müssen, dass der Download gegen die Urheberrechte verstößt. Wie aber soll derjenige, der bei Youtube etwas downloadet, erkennen bzw. vermuten, dass das Stück urheberrechtlich geschützt ist? Schließlich sind bei youtube auch viele kommerzielle Anwender unterwegs, die dort quasi zu Werbezwecken Samples einstellen.

Kurzum: bei einem Download eines Films, der ganz neu in den Kinos läuft, in voller Länge, muss der Anwender davon ausgehen, dass derjenige, der den Film da hochgeladen hat, nicht über die Urheberrechte verfügt. Denn solche Filme werden nicht im Internet zum kostenfreien Download angeboten.

Bei kurzen Musikstücken sieht die Sache dagegen schon anders aus. Hier werden manchmal von der Musikindustrie selbst einzelne Stücke aus einem Album ausgekoppelt und als "Teaser" umsonst zum Download angeboten. Letzten Endes ist hier immer der Einzelfall entscheidend.

Bei den üblichen Tools wie "download-helper" hat jedoch die Musikindustrie keinerlei Möglichkeit, festzustellen, wer da von youtube die Dateien runterlädt. Der Heim-PC verbindet sich über die üblichen Router direkt mit dem youtube-Portal, die Musikindustrie kann sich nicht dazwischenschalten, da sie nicht wissen kann, über welche Router und über welche IP-Adresse die Kommunikation läuft. Es ist für Außenstehende nicht feststellbar, welche IP-Adresse bei youtube die Datei xyz runtergeladen hat. Das kann im Prinzip nur youtube selbst feststellen, aber die haben naturgemäß kein Interesse daran. Wenn die auch noch freiwillig für die Musikindustrie den Wachhund spielen würden, könnten die gleich das Portal zumachen.

Also: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Das gilt auf jeden Fall solange, wie die Datei nicht wiederum auf einer Tauschbörse zum Download angeboten wird.


----------



## b-ball-93 (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das ganze ist eine Art Grauzone.
> 
> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
> 
> ...



vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort. Also macht es im prinzip keinen unterschied ob ich das offzielle video vom label oder von i.einem user der das lied z.B. mit lyrics hochgeladen hat?

ich wills nirgendwo anbieten, ist nur für den privaten gebrauch


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*

Wie gesagt: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter - solange die Datei nicht wiederum anderen über Filesharing zum Download angeboten wird.

Wenn eine Datei über das offizielle Label der Musikindustrie geladen wird, sollte anzunehmen sein, dass dies legal ist. Wenn ein Fremder die Datei hochgeladen hat, gilt wiederum: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Und es würde sich im ganz unwahrscheinlichen Streitfall die Frage stellen, ob derjenige, der runtergeladen hat, hätte erkennen können, dass derjenige, der die Datei zum Download angeboten hat, nicht die Urheberrechte daran besitzt. Ist aber eine ganz hypothetische Frage.


----------



## b-ball-93 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn eine Datei über das offizielle Label der Musikindustrie geladen wird, sollte anzunehmen sein, dass dies legal ist. Wenn ein Fremder die Datei hochgeladen hat, gilt wiederum: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Und es würde sich im ganz unwahrscheinlichen Streitfall die Frage stellen, ob derjenige, der runtergeladen hat, hätte erkennen können, dass derjenige, der die Datei zum Download angeboten hat, nicht die Urheberrechte daran besitzt. Ist aber eine ganz hypothetische Frage.



Da ja kein Richter vorhanden ist 

ist denn i.wann mal ein fall bekannt geworden bei dem jemand dafür gelangt wurde?

mfg


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*

*Ge*langt nicht, allenfalls *be*langt.

Aber wie denn... wenn kein Richter da ist? Mir ist jedenfalls kein Fall bekannt.


----------



## b-ball-93 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> *Ge*langt nicht, allenfalls *be*langt.
> 
> Aber wie denn... wenn kein Richter da ist? Mir ist jedenfalls kein Fall bekannt.



belangt meinte ich sorry 

alles klar dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*

*Ge*langt kriegst Du vielleicht eine vom Senior wenn Du Bockmist baust und was wirklich Illegales runterlädst (sh. Antiscammers Info)

@Antiscammer - seine ursprüngliche Frage war aber eine andere.
Ist es legal/illegal den Sound aus einem offiziellen Video zu extrahieren. Sprich darf er das Video "verändern"
b-ball-93 - korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege

Zum meinem Verständnis der Frage - ich halte es wenn es zum Privatgebrauch ist nicht für illegal


----------



## b-ball-93 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*



Hippo schrieb:


> wenn Du Bockmist baust und was wirklich Illegales runterlädst (sh. Antiscammers Info)



also sprich i.was bei einer tauschbörse wo der download automatisch auch ein upload ist? oder was meinst du ?



Hippo schrieb:


> @Antiscammer - seine ursprüngliche Frage war aber eine andere.
> Ist es legal/illegal den Sound aus einem offiziellen Video zu extrahieren. Sprich darf er das Video "verändern"
> b-ball-93 - korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege



meine frage war ob der download an sich il/legal ist UND danach auch das video zu verändern.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*



b-ball-93 schrieb:


> also sprich i.was bei einer tauschbörse wo der download automatisch auch ein upload ist? oder was meinst du ?



Ab da wird es riskant.



b-ball-93 schrieb:


> meine frage war ob der download an sich il/legal ist UND danach auch das video zu verändern.



Die erste Teilfrage hatte ich weiter oben schon beantwortet. 
Sofern die Datei anschließend nicht weiter verbreitet wird, ist eine Bearbeitung für eigene Zwecke unproblematisch.


----------



## b-ball-93 (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Copyright verletzt wenn ich von youtube "official music" videos runterlade ?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ab da wird es riskant.
> 
> Die erste Teilfrage hatte ich weiter oben schon beantwortet.
> Sofern die Datei anschließend nicht weiter verbreitet wird, ist eine Bearbeitung für eigene Zwecke unproblematisch.



gut dann bleib ich lieber beim downloadhelper und zieh mir möglichst musik videos von den Label's.

alles klar vielen dank nochma


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (28 Dezember 2011)

b-ball-93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> en Kumpel hat mir ein bisschen angst gemacht,er meinte dass jemand dran gekriegt worden wär weil er mit dem downloadhelper von firefox ein paar musikvideos ( official music video) des produzenten runtergeladen und in mp 3 umgewandelt hat. Stimmt das wirklich dass man dadurch urheberrechtlich belangt werden kann?
> 
> bitte um antworten, mfg


 
Also ich hab vor jahren eigene Musik produziert. Hab ein offizielles Musikstudio Programm und dazu eine Webseite in der ich meine Musikstücke präsentieren kann. Soweit ich noch weiss darf mann insoweit Musik für private zwecke Downloaden aber nicht weiter vermarkten. Also in keiner Form. Sprich Du gehst mit dem Musikstück zbs. in Koppie auf einen Markt und so ähnlich und willst diese verkaufen. Allerdings hab ich schon andere Konzerne erwischt die dies mit meiner Musik ohne meines wissens versucht haben. Aber dazu möchte ich jetzt hier keine weiteren Details nennen. Bedenkt das Forum wo wir sind.


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2011)

> Stimmt das wirklich dass man dadurch urheberrechtlich belangt werden kann?


Einfach nur kopieren für private Zwecke dürfte unschädlich sein. Die Rechteinhaber können eh nicht feststellen, wer kopiert hat. Außerdem wäre die Verfolgung einzelner in keinster Weise verhältnismäßig und obendrein ist es fraglich, ob man überhaupt zum Erfolg gelangt - schon allein deshalb ist an solchen Verfolgungen niemand interessiert.


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Einfach nur kopieren für private Zwecke dürfte unschädlich sein.


Bei *legaler* Quelle gebe ich Dir Recht.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2012)

Ansonsten gilt: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Beim Download von youtube-Videos können die Rechteinhaber nicht feststellen, von wem die flv-Dateien runtergeladen wurden. Es ist also eine Grauzone. Natürlich sollte man es sich verkneifen, das auszunutzen.


----------

